# FullFace helmets



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm getting into freeriding and figured that if i get my new bike i might as well need a fullface and i just wanted to know what helmet i should get, something like 100-250 is my range. do you know of any good helmets i could get?
thanks, 
~pat~


----------



## MaTT_133 (Aug 24, 2004)

He man i just got into freeriding as well, gonna start this summer. I just got a Fox Flite helmet and its pritty sweet. havent really tried it yet i got it for $250.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

i think you got ripped off homie. for that money i would go for a TLD


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

I herd of TLD, are they really that good and do they have vents? Also are they DOT aproved and can you use em for MX, not that i am going to but that is always a plus.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Most helmets are not DOT aproved and you can'T you use em for MX.

This helmet rocks and it is very cheap...$50.00

http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=HL-661-Comp-04&MatrixType=1


----------



## MaTT_133 (Aug 24, 2004)

The Fox Flite is DOT approved


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

seems nice for 50, but i want something people has used or own, which is comfortable and has good ventilation for summer, cause i sweat a lot in summer. Also i am willing to pay a little more for more safty. Cause i got into an accident, i went off a jump, small but poorly built, and i was a n00b at that time, and it had no landing and it had a ditch in the flat ground right were my tire caught and fliped me causing me to land head first, almost breaking my neck. For 1 out of 10 for the crash, i would say about a 7.when i crashed, i broke i cracked my helmet. Anyways, that back flash makes me want something that could not make this happen again.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

seems nice, how much is it over the internet?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> seems nice for 50, but i want something people has used or own, which is comfortable and has good ventilation for summer, cause i sweat a lot in summer. Also i am willing to pay a little more for more safty. Cause i got into an accident, i went off a jump, small but poorly built, and i was a n00b at that time, and it had no landing and it had a ditch in the flat ground right were my tire caught and fliped me causing me to land head first, almost breaking my neck. For 1 out of 10 for the crash, i would say about a 7.when i crashed, i broke i cracked my helmet. Anyways, that back flash makes me want something that could not make this happen again.


that is the helmet I wear...no problems and I have hit it hard a few times. Nice and cool in the summer and I sweat like a pig.


----------



## MaTT_133 (Aug 24, 2004)

Its not very well ventilated but safety first. i get really hot to in the summer but i think you will get use to it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have not used these, but they are Dot rated...made by Azonic/Oneal

http://www.beyondbikes.com/BB/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=HL-AZO-ASX04&MatrixType=1


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

looks nice, but i need the vents. the 661 isn't bad, i like it. I wonder what other helmets they have or other brands that other people have which are good.


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

puh-leessss

I dont know about some of you, but my heads worth more than $100


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

I think i may be getting a giro madmax for christmas,it looks nice.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Giros are nice, and yes my head is def worth over 100. either i pay a small price of around 200 for a really good helmet or 50-100,000, from stiches to fixing a up a smashed head. I'd go with 200, saves some pain and even money too. Most important your life.


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

CanadianHooligan said:


> I think i may be getting a giro madmax for christmas,it looks nice.


i have the madmax 2 its awesome


----------



## DeaQ007 (Sep 15, 2004)

i have a bell. its dam strong. i hit a tree, and only the visor cracked.
theres plenty of vents
just search around for Bell full faces, there all good

All the Fox helmets should be DOT approved b/c the all for MX


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

http://prorider.com/pro/product_inf...id/19?osCsid=df475db3f33fc48bff8d46d5a7a7b461

Great helmet- excellent venting, excellent price, excellent finish, not too heavy, and yes- this one is snell certified. Peel off the goofy stickers and you're ready to go. IMHO, if you're paying more than a hundred bucks for a helmet all you're paying for is the brand name and the cheesy graphics splattered all over the thing- unless it's carbon fiber then that's a different story...



freerider167 said:


> I'm getting into freeriding and figured that if i get my new bike i might as well need a fullface and i just wanted to know what helmet i should get, something like 100-250 is my range. do you know of any good helmets i could get?
> thanks,
> ~pat~


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Vigor Vamoose...*

is a very nice helmet. Way cheaper than the TLD, practically as light and very well ventilated.

I along with several of my buds as well as the allot of other riders I know use or have used the Vamoose for years. Check it out here.... *Vigor Vamoose*

Front view:








Back view:


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

looks like a nice helmet the vigor and the snell certified one. But i'm planning on a TLD, cause of carbonfiber. maybe maybe not. Any other good Full face helmets?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> looks like a nice helmet the vigor and the snell certified one. But i'm planning on a TLD, cause of carbonfiber. maybe maybe not. Any other good Full face helmets?


 Not that I care what helmet you buy, I'm just glad your getting one and I hope you wear it. But Vigor also make a Carbon Vamoose, just in case you missed it. However, they're is not denying the pimp factor of a TLD. I just cannot fathom the idea of smashing up a helmet that cost so much money, especially when it usually only takes one or two good hits to ruin a helmet.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah i know what you mean. But my head is important and i will spend about that to get something good on, but i don't want something that slows me down or hurt my neck after some time of having it on. Cause during a ride, i might take it off to cool down and ride more for a bit and then BOOM fall on my head cause it got too hot wearing it or too heavy and anyoing. That could happen, but i don't want it to, so i am willing to spend more so i don't have to suffer and just have fun. not saying that the cheaper helmets are bad. but TLD seem really good. But to find one i like, i need to go to my LBS and see which one will work for me.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*I'm in the market for a new helmet too*



freerider167 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. But my head is important and i will spend about that to get something good on, but i don't want something that slows me down or hurt my neck after some time of having it on. Cause during a ride, i might take it off to cool down and ride more for a bit and then BOOM fall on my head cause it got too hot wearing it or too heavy and anyoing. That could happen, but i don't want it to, so i am willing to spend more so i don't have to suffer and just have fun. not saying that the cheaper helmets are bad. but TLD seem really good. But to find one i like, i need to go to my LBS and see which one will work for me.


And here's a hint: if it's got vents on the top, then it's not going to be snell or dot certified. I'm not sure how anyone can figure dhing is safer and therefore requires less protection than mx. Screw the extra heat, I'm getting a full on mx helmet. Take it off if ya gotta pedal somewhere...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

I would, but i don't like taking it off and ride. lets put it this way, i had a bad experiance. Also i am not a suicidle rider, i'm not going to risk life and limb to win a race. I gonna go easy, never really raced b4. but for you i understand, you need the extra protection cause i geuss you must be a hardcore racer.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. But my head is important and i will spend about that to get something good on, but i don't want something that slows me down or hurt my neck after some time of having it on. Cause during a ride, i might take it off to cool down and ride more for a bit and then BOOM fall on my head cause it got too hot wearing it or too heavy and anyoing. That could happen, but i don't want it to, so i am willing to spend more so i don't have to suffer and just have fun. not saying that the cheaper helmets are bad. but TLD seem really good. But to find one i like, i need to go to my LBS and see which one will work for me.


umm... 
i think i remember you saying you are like 14 or something and having trouble saving up for a bike. if i were you i would not go with a carbon fiber helmet, you should replace them every impact and they are expensive to begin with. who cares about how hot they are, when you are climbing take it off. when you are going downhill put it on and it will circulate fine.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

DJrider04 said:


> I dont know about some of you, but my heads worth more than $100


mines worth $510 to be exact...

(and EV rides with a Full Comp...its an allright helmet...no where near as tough as the TLD and not as much padding but for 50 bucks its a good lid...and you dont need an MX helmet...go for a MADMAX best lid for aspiring riders id say)


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

BJ- said:


> mines worth $510 to be exact...
> 
> (and EV rides with a Full Comp...its an allright helmet...no where near as tough as the TLD and not as much padding but for 50 bucks its a good lid...and you dont need an MX helmet...go for a MADMAX best lid for aspiring riders id say)


bj, 
what is the exact model of that helmet? it looks sick. is that what you have?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

matt said:


> bj,
> what is the exact model of that helmet? it looks sick. is that what you have?


its an 04' Troy Lee Design D2 Tank...

its about a month to 2 months old...and like all TLD helmets are the best ive ever ridden with...its a little bit heavyer than lighter helmets like Full Bravos etc...but its got alot more padding and is much stronger...

the new cheaper Troy Lee Helmets dont look anywhere near as good...but do come with red padding...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freerider167 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. But my head is important and i will spend about that to get something good on, but i don't want something that slows me down or hurt my neck after some time of having it on. Cause during a ride, i might take it off to cool down and ride more for a bit and then BOOM fall on my head cause it got too hot wearing it or too heavy and anyoing. That could happen, but i don't want it to, so i am willing to spend more so i don't have to suffer and just have fun. not saying that the cheaper helmets are bad. but TLD seem really good. But to find one i like, i need to go to my LBS and see which one will work for me.


Dude, just a question...

Have you ever used a non full-face helmet?

Because you seem dead set on getting a boutique type carbon fiber helmet that's pimp, but that most riders (including pros) don't wear. Not saying its a bad helmet (by any means - its totally killer) but the way you talk about needing that helmet, it sounds like you've never really ridden at all or like you go way huge or ride balls out all day.

Taking your helmet off to "cool off" and then riding some more doesn't just happen by accident.

I might catch flack for this, but a lot of people I know just slap their full face on their pack for big climbs and don't even helmet up. Vents are crucial, but if you think you're gonna be riding XC with it and be fine just because it has the magic vents, think again...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

i have used a non full face. and i had a bad experiance no wearing a helmet and riding one time. but like i said, i'm not a fraid to spend money on safty. the MADMAX is a nice helmet. it's the one i'm leaning towards. I ride no helmet on my driveway, and yeah i am going to take off my helmet once in a while so i geuss why not. TLD is another chioce, but it all depends. I'm leaning towards a MADMAX, cause they are good, SAFE<<<important!! and from what i hear they are comfortable. In case anyone is wondering, i'll be using that fullface on DH, technical trails and mostly just northshore and DJs. So i'm leaning to a new Madmax. Does anyone know anything about the Madmax? vents, strength, lightness?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

freerider167 said:


> i have used a non full face. and i had a bad experiance no wearing a helmet and riding one time. but like i said, i'm not a fraid to spend money on safty. the MADMAX is a nice helmet. it's the one i'm leaning towards. I ride no helmet on my driveway, and yeah i am going to take off my helmet once in a while so i geuss why not. TLD is another chioce, but it all depends. I'm leaning towards a MADMAX, cause they are good, SAFE<<<important!! and from what i hear they are comfortable. In case anyone is wondering, i'll be using that fullface on DH, technical trails and mostly just northshore and DJs. So i'm leaning to a new Madmax. Does anyone know anything about the Madmax? vents, strength, lightness?


Word, that's more like it. I was just confused by the attitude that you couldn't get a safe helmet for less than like 250 bones. Having a bad experience without a brain bucket explains it all. I've cracked a couple (one hitting a tree) and it saved me fine so I'm sort of the opinion that full face is more important if you're going big, pinning it, or riding places that you have to worry about smacking your face on rocks

I occasionally take off my helmet when climbing, but its rare, I just don't like riding without a helmet (which is why typically I don't rock a full face- I'm a sweat hog). I mean, a chain can snap in a mild tech climb and boom, you're over the bars and picking your teeth up off the rocks.

Lotsa people riding madmaxes, no lawsuits that I know of


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> i have used a non full face. and i had a bad experiance no wearing a helmet and riding one time. but like i said, i'm not a fraid to spend money on safty. the MADMAX is a nice helmet. it's the one i'm leaning towards. I ride no helmet on my driveway, and yeah i am going to take off my helmet once in a while so i geuss why not. TLD is another chioce, but it all depends. I'm leaning towards a MADMAX, cause they are good, SAFE<<


you dont take your full face off to "cool off" becuase if your that hot...that you *need* to take it off...then you will have sweated so bad inside the dam thing that when the time comes to putting it back on...i guarantee you...you wont put it back on...

remember you dont need to spend money to be safe...a MADMAX will do just as a good a job as any helmet out there and is more than you shuold ever need...your putting to muvh thought into it...helmets dont last forever...as your supposed to replace then up to every 18 months at the very most...so dont break your balls with some expensive as thing you wont be able to replace in future...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks, i have also cracked a helmet, and almost my neck too. that was from a DJ, i landed head first, and it did not feel good. put out for a week. BTW i'm not saying that a helmet under 100 is not safe, i'm just saying, lightness and vents and comfort. i've seen some good ones for 50. but i'm lean towards a madmax when i start building some northshore.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> thanks, i have also cracked a helmet, and almost my neck too. that was from a DJ, i landed head first, and it did not feel good. put out for a week. BTW i'm not saying that a helmet under 100 is not safe, i'm just saying, lightness and vents and comfort. i've seen some good ones for 50. but i'm lean towards a madmax when i start building some northshore.


why are you leaning towards a madmax when you start building some northshore? i just can't understand the connection there....


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah i did some research and you are right. I i figured, why not take a break once in a while anyways? couldn't hurt. yeah i will replace the helmet about every 2 years, i know you need to replace them after time, cause of the pads rotting and material wearing out ect...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> yeah i did some research and you are right. I i figured, why not take a break once in a while anyways? couldn't hurt. yeah i will replace the helmet about every 2 years, i know you need to replace them after time, cause of the pads rotting and material wearing out ect...


exactly...

and theres nothing wrong with taking your full face off...just dont think your exactly going to be doing it all thie time...once you start riding with one reguarly then youll get what i mean...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah, in this situation, your the more exprianced one. i should bring a towel on some rides, to whipe off the sweat.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

BJ- said:


> its an 04' Troy Lee Design D2 Tank...
> 
> the new cheaper Troy Lee Helmets dont look anywhere near as good...but do come with red padding...


 I beg to differ...the new Black Top looks killer!! IMO, looks much better than the 04 Tank

I still think this one is the best looking helmet TLD ever made.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Stronger?*



BJ- said:


> its an 04' Troy Lee Design D2 Tank...
> 
> its about a month to 2 months old...and like all TLD helmets are the best ive ever ridden with...its a little bit heavyer than lighter helmets like Full Bravos etc...but its got alot more padding and is much stronger...
> 
> the new cheaper Troy Lee Helmets dont look anywhere near as good...but do come with red padding...


You do realize it's still only a single impact helmet, so it's supposed to give upon impact. If it's truly stonger then it's not going to be as safe. But hey, it looks cool...


----------



## scratch (Dec 21, 2004)

the mad max 2 also comes in a carbon version for a higher price- excellent helmet. the 661 bravos are great as well. -and never rule out bell. bounce around some shops and try some stuff on- thats where you'll find the one that works for you.

if their helmet is on the market, then it works. the mad max 2 is an amazing helmet, i just ordered one to add to my helmet pile. thats one thing you can never have too much of is protective gear.

if any of you guys wanna get a sweet mx helmet, look up the bell sc-x wicked. throw a cghrome visor on it and you'll have the meanest looking helmet ever.


----------



## ryanc44 (Jun 25, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> And here's a hint: if it's got vents on the top, then it's not going to be snell or dot certified.


Incorrect- ventilation has nothing to do with whether or not a helmet can pass the department of transportation (DOT) minimum impact requirements or the SNELL foundation's higher impact requirements. My helmet has lots of vents (some on top) and yes, it is snell certified.

http://www.smf.org

The snell memorial foundation's website- they have charts with all snell certified helmets for every sport.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO 

First off Carbon fiber is not worth the dough. It looks real nice but how many times do you accidently drop your helmet or it rolls out of your car. The carbon Fiber is weakened or ruined from this.

Some of the 50 to 80 dollar helmets with a lot of vents are going to protect you just as well as the big buck helmets. Just remember ALL helmets should be replaced after a crash to the head. If you are that worried buy a motorcross helmet. Troy Lee are nice, but I think you pay a not-justified higher price just to have the name on that helmet.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Thanks, good info*



ryanc44 said:


> Incorrect- ventilation has nothing to do with whether or not a helmet can pass the department of transportation (DOT) minimum impact requirements or the SNELL foundation's higher impact requirements. My helmet has lots of vents (some on top) and yes, it is snell certified.
> 
> http://www.smf.org
> 
> The snell memorial foundation's website- they have charts with all snell certified helmets for every sport.


That's what I get for not being specific enough and for making blanket statements. I'm looking for a mx helmet - I want one that is snell motorcycle certified. These helmets do not tend to have large vents on top, like the TLD mtb helmets do.


----------



## ndinh (Mar 2, 2004)

*Check out Azonic/O'neal*

Look at the O'neal Venom. It's carbon fiber, looks wicked, is fairly inexpensive and is used also for motocross. Peace.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

Carbon helmets do weigh, on average, about 75 grams less than an identical model with a standard Kevlar/composite shell. It's not a huge weight difference but every little bit helps.

Every helmet ever made with polystyrene foam (aka bicycle and moto helmets) is a single impact helmet. There is no such thing as a PSF helmet that can recover and take more impacts after they've been hit once fairly hard.

Speaking of helmet weights, you should probably try using a full MX helmet for a day, if possible, before you buy one. The weight difference is substantial enough between a cheap MX and a cheap DH lid that you will feel it in your neck at the end of a full day of riding. At least most of us here do. It doesn't bother me a lot as I started out racing DH with a moto lid, but for most of our friends who have been running MTB specific helmets, using a DOT-friendly MX is a little too much right off the bat.

I have said it before and will continue to reiterate until I try something better: the TLD MX helmet, the SE, is the best motocross helmet on the market that I am aware of. It vents and fits the best of any MX lid I've ever tried on. The venting alone is worth the extra cash over other MX lids, IMO.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i wouldn't trust anthing but a MX helmet for my melon..........


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

acadian said:


> I beg to differ...the new Black Top looks killer!! IMO, looks much better than the 04 Tank
> 
> I still think this one is the best looking helmet TLD ever made.


that does look nice...

i especially like the new White Flamed 05' D2 Carbon...

(its a shame the D2 Tanks didnt come with a gloss finish)


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

i have a madmax, bought it at jensonusa for around 80, works awesome


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

*no*



freerider167 said:


> I'm getting into freeriding and figured that if i get my new bike i might as well need a fullface and i just wanted to know what helmet i should get, something like 100-250 is my range. do you know of any good helmets i could get?
> thanks,
> ~pat~


if you are going to spend that kind of money on a full face get a troy lee designs d2 or d2 tank.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Go with TLD*

I tried several full face helmets and settled on a TLD. I think it's worth the money. It is very comfortable and adjustable. My helmet isn't full carbon, but they make a carbon one as well.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i especially like the new White Flamed 05' D2 Carbon...


 not a big fan of flame jobs on helmets.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

acadian said:


> not a big fan of flame jobs on helmets.


not even this...white flames over carbon fibre...

(drool)

im gogin to need to come up with an excuse you get one by the end of next year so i dont miss out on one...dam thats a hot helmet...


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

BJ- said:


> not even this...white flames over carbon fibre....


 yup...even that. The only flame job I have ever liked that that Red D2 Composite that TLD had 3 years ago (white and red with tribal flames)


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

acadian said:


> yup...even that. The only flame job I have ever liked that that Red D2 Composite that TLD had 3 years ago (white and red with tribal flames)


fair enough...

the Heat D2s were definatly nice though...


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*Fox V3 MX Helmet*



James @ Go-Ride said:


> I have said it before and will continue to reiterate until I try something better: the TLD MX helmet, the SE, is the best motocross helmet on the market that I am aware of. It vents and fits the best of any MX lid I've ever tried on. The venting alone is worth the extra cash over other MX lids, IMO.


I'm reviving this old thread instead of starting a new one.

I've had my Vigor Vamoose II for 2 years now, and am thinking of retiring it. Has anyone tried the Fox V3 pilot? It's only 200 g heavier than my Vamoose, and DOT approved. Looks interesting:

http://www.foxracing.com/v3/


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*Fox V3 Pilot*

I'm reviving this old thread instead of starting a new one.

I've had my Vigor Vamoose II for 2 years now, and am thinking of retiring it. Has anyone tried the Fox V3 pilot? It's only 200 g heavier than my Vamoose, and DOT approved. Looks interesting:

http://www.foxracing.com/v3/


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> seems nice for 50, but i want something people has used or own, which is comfortable and has good ventilation for summer, cause i sweat a lot in summer. Also i am willing to pay a little more for more safty. Cause i got into an accident, i went off a jump, small but poorly built, and i was a n00b at that time, and it had no landing and it had a ditch in the flat ground right were my tire caught and fliped me causing me to land head first, almost breaking my neck. For 1 out of 10 for the crash, i would say about a 7.when i crashed, i broke i cracked my helmet. Anyways, that back flash makes me want something that could not make this happen again.


I own that helmet, love everything about it. Gets a little hot sometimes, but it works out fine. I like how it hugs your head a lot more than my other helmets. I reccomend it.


----------



## bike-boarder (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh my.....the 661 helmets rock and they are pretty inexpensive. Also using mine in the pow on my new Slopecycle XR1...check it...


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*The most important thing is to make sure...*

it fits your head properly. Some brands fit certain head shapes better than others. I have a Shoei VFX Air for MX, and a Vigor Vamoose II (made by a division of Bell) for DH/FR. The Vigor is lighter and has much more ventilation than the MX helmet (it's hot down here, and there are no lifts). Comfort is important, cause your lid won't do you any good if it's not on your head, and you just never know when your gonna have a get off. Removeable pads (for cleaning) are also nice.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bike-boarder said:


> Oh my.....the 661 helmets rock and they are pretty inexpensive. Also using mine in the pow on my new Slopecycle XR1...check it...


That pic looks awesome....I second and third the 661 helmet


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

I use and swear by the Azonic ASX helmet. I own 2 of them both in Size XL.
I love them and have been wearing them for years.










I had a Black and Silver 2005 Flight helmet from 661 but My Noggin must be more like an over inflated basketball. It didnt fit me at all and the sizing seemed to be all jacked up as not even an XXL fit me. It was so uncomfortable, I cant even tell you. I was so bummed that it didnt fit. The 2005 661 Flight helmets are pimp.
I sold it to my best friend who rides Both bikes and MX and it fits him perfectly.


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> I use and swear by the Azonic ASX helmet. I own 2 of them both in Size XL.
> I love them and have been wearing them for years.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's really funny. I was just about to post that same pic. I have one as well, but ya know what, it's DAMN hot inside that thing. I'm picking up a 661 Full Bravo. The price on those is just too good to pass up right now.


----------



## ILikeFood (Apr 14, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> I'm getting into freeriding and figured that if i get my new bike i might as well need a fullface and i just wanted to know what helmet i should get, something like 100-250 is my range. do you know of any good helmets i could get?
> thanks,
> ~pat~


I'm really liking the Vigor Vamoose II...which was about $110 from go-ride. Super comfortable and light. I looked at the TLD also, but it is less ventilated.

-f00d


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*Fox V3*

I just tried on a Med and it is great, just a little big. I ordered a small that should arrive tomorrow in time to test it out during my race at Sea Otter.
Black with Red pinstripes and Silver graphics


----------



## BKRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

Listen here, I know more than a thing or two about landing on my head. And I am not talking about p#ssy little falls either. Get the TLD and you will be stoked, save some cash and don't bother with the carbon one. I have landed 20 foot gaps and 7 foot drops to my head with that thing and besides a compressed vertibrae and a broken arm my head has been great. No concussions or anything and I don't even feel any dumber than I was before!


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Psychos said:


> I just tried on a Med and it is great, just a little big. I ordered a small that should arrive tomorrow in time to test it out during my race at Sea Otter.
> Black with Red pinstripes and Silver graphics


my race team and i will be rockin that exact samt helmet. do light so ventilated and sick.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

ryanc44 said:


> http://prorider.com/pro/product_inf...id/19?osCsid=df475db3f33fc48bff8d46d5a7a7b461
> 
> Great helmet- excellent venting, excellent price, excellent finish, not too heavy, and yes- this one is snell certified. Peel off the goofy stickers and you're ready to go. IMHO, if you're paying more than a hundred bucks for a helmet all you're paying for is the brand name and the cheesy graphics splattered all over the thing- unless it's carbon fiber then that's a different story...


I have bought two of these. Not the best quality but for $50 its a nice helmet. I just got done modifing one for summer time riding. Tore out the side insulation around the jaw, removed the screens on the vents and expaned the vent holes in the inner foam shell. This thing is now just as cool as my half shell.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Dome Safety*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i wouldn't trust anthing but a MX helmet for my melon..........


Much agreed with WCH. 
Save money on your helmet...pay it back in hospital bills and your new stuttering problem. I wear a Fox Pro Pilot (Carey Hart Replica)...barely heavier than a D2 and way stronger. 300 bones retail. Fox Tracer (just as good, tiny bit heavier) runs about 125 in MX shops and has some cool matte finish paint jobs this year. Super comfortable helmet also. Check it owwwt.


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm still undecided

these are my 2 choices....

what you guys think?

regards,
CJ


----------



## Mastersonics (Mar 2, 2005)

by the way

this is going to be my first pro helmet

let me know what you guys think

regards,
CJ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

VooDoo13 said:


> Much agreed with WCH.
> Save money on your helmet...pay it back in hospital bills and your new stuttering problem. I wear a Fox Pro Pilot (Carey Hart Replica)...barely heavier than a D2 and way stronger. 300 bones retail. Fox Tracer (just as good, tiny bit heavier) runs about 125 in MX shops and has some cool matte finish paint jobs this year. Super comfortable helmet also. Check it owwwt.


The V3 does look pretty sick, I don't know about "barely lighter" than the D2, or most other top-end DH helmets for that matter. The V3 Pilot weighs 2.94 pounds for the X-Small, which is almost a full pound heavier than the XS/S D2 composite, that's a 50% weight gain. Once again, let us remind ourselves that moto helmets are designed to protect against crashes when you're doing 65 mph and having a 250# bike crush you into the ground, hence they will have to be heaver, and that is a sacrifice some people are willing to make. I still hold to the idea that MX lids don't offer as much protection for small - mid size impacts, I don't have much data here to back me up honestly, but moto helmets can't be designed for small impacts and large ones, and work better than an MTB helmet in both situations.


----------

